# Trolling



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

What worked best for you guys this summer when trolling for walleye reef runners ?
Harnesses ?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

If you're talking middle of the summer, I had better luck with harnesses and crawlers. You will get less junk with Reef Runners, and the white bass that you do get will be pretty big. Another benefit with harnesses is a few large perch.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

any specific colors on the runners 
I used mainly purple and pink this year


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Not sure what the name is, but I have pretty good luck with chrome and a copper color with a blue back. With the harnesses, I favor chartreuse, and pink. Blade types don't seem to matter much either. If you're at the right depth, you'll get them on colorado's or willows. I do run double blades with either.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think the best time for runners is early spring and again in the fall.

the last few yrs I have only been fishing july and aug. at that time of yr in the central basin I think harnesses are the best bet. I had great luck with both double willow and double Colorado running them about 1.8 to 2.0.

merry Christmas to you and all of ogf.
sherman


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Just made a bunch of Colorado harnesses 
Can't wait to try em out


----------



## SteelEyes (Jul 1, 2013)

This year, at least late summer, we were having good luck long lining wiggle warts (actually way out on wire line ~250-300' back), copper & red, and silver and blue.


----------

